# Preferred rod/reel for sheepshead?



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking for a new setup for Sheepshead. What are you guys using? Budget will probably be under $150 for rod and reel.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you planning braid or mono? 

Any spinning outfit would work, I'd focus more on a rod than a reel. Any 2000+ reel would be fine IMO if youre on a boat.... 

I'm real picky when it comes to rods

If you're using J Hooks go heavier because you'll need to get through their bone and teeth.

You'll also need to be able to horse them out of pillings

Even with all that I've caught most of mine on a light action St. Croix triumph and CI4 3000 (3500?) 

The rod doubles over and I can't really force them anywhere but it sure is fun


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a lot of folks here are willing to spend big $$$ on rods, but if you're looking to get setup pretty cheap I'd recommend looking at the Hurricane Calico Jack rods. They can be had online for under $60 and they usually have some in stock at Dick's. I've been fishing them for 3+ years and I've been really happy for the money spent. I haven't really seen any negative commentary from the online community. No problems so far.

That would leave you in the ~$100 range for a reel. You could pair it with something like a Penn Battle or keep your eyes open here. PompanoJoe recently posted several really clean ssg's that would all be a good solution.

The Penn Fierce II is a pretty decent reel considering you can get them for $60 or so. There are certainly better options out there, but my son fishes a Fierce and I've been impressed with price vs performance.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

On the cheap go with a ugly stick rod 10-25lb
USISSP761MH
Penn battle 2 3000

I like Shimano personally and Star Rods if you want to spend more look at the 4000 series reels their Saros is a little tank.
I also like my fishing rods to be 7'6" unless it's a 300 series or less reel.

I mostly fish with a calcutta Baitcasters though.
Good luck let us know what you decide on.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugly stick= Bad azz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Penn Fierce combo.*

I bought Penn Fierce 3000 Combos for my grandkids Year before last. They've caught tons of fish on them and they are still working fine. At the time the combos were $39 as I recall. That was a fantastic price at the time. 

I know these reels have caught a bunch of Bonitas and many big Sheepshead. All the care these rigs get is a good wash down and an occasional oiling.

I am a great believer in the newer Penns. I don't use heavy spinning tackle very often. My go-to big Tarpon reel is a Penn Sargus 4000 loaded with 20#. The rod is a 12-20# rated Fenwick 7 footer. I'd love to get a shot at an All Tackle IGFA Record with that little rig. If I was in my yak, fishing the area I normally fish, the fish would not have even the tiniest bit of a chance unless he spit the hook or chafed through the leader.
I know I've caught several in the 160# class on that little rig.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive caught hundreds on a Mitchell 300 reel and cheap rod. 35 in one day on the 3 mile bridge then the next day was 30 on Bob Sikes bridge. You could buy a new 300 for $25.00 at Kmart.

I carried Fiddler Crabs in my jacket pocket. Drop at each piling for a bite. If none go to the next until you catch one.

This was in the early 80's.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

706Z said:


> Ugly stick= Bad azz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I'm not a huge fan but for sheepshead it'd be worth it 

Don't have to worry about the rod scrubbing on the concrete


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spinning is preferred by most and all of the above comments point in the right direction but I would add that if you are proficient with baitcasters, I'd go that route. If you are not, then stick with spinning.

I prefer baitcasters for sheepshead largely because they provide more torque which is especially helpful when pulling fish from structure. I do use spinning too but I honestly feel I land more big sheepies on baitcasters than I do spinning and I land fish quicker.


----------

